# Sticky  Cautionary advice to all who have been told they have Hashimoto's



## Andros

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's cancer risk
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2575056/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hurthle-cell-cancer/DS00660
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Based on mere speculation. This is not acceptable. Cancer always has to be ruled out and proper testing has to be done to confirm Hashimoto's.

Please read the information furnished above.


----------



## Johanna

I don't know if this is the place to as my question I tried the newbie one but could not post ...
Not sure if this is were I start. I have been off of work with depression and anxiety. For the last two years I have been to the doctor about 10 times mainly to get a sick note. During this time I have told her that I have been really fatigued, get panic attacks, ache all over to name just a few. When ever I asked her if I could be experiencing menopause she kept brushing me off. I told her that my family have a history of thyroidism, she told me to to worry about and kept putting my anti depressants up. I was getting worse, falling asleep all the time, felt suicidal (I had a breakup, partner stole over 2000, lost my home and had to give my pets away). When I went to a meeting about my sickness human resources told me to change my doctor and ask for a blood test. I did this and my new doctor offers me blood tests. They came back with Hashmoto disease and I was promptly put on thyroxine. I started to feel better within a week. More energy, less pain but not lost the weight I have put on. I believe if my original doc took blood tests much earlier I would be back at work getting my full pay. I am not taking the following lightly as the NHS needs money but do,you think I have grounds to sue this doc. I did not have the blood tests until I had been off work for 8 months.

Thank you all for your time
Joxx


----------



## creepingdeath

I'm sure you will have to consult a Lawyer first.

But I doubt you will get anywhere.

You probably signed something when you first saw that doctor that covers his or her ass.

My opinion is "If that Doctor wasn't doing what you want you should have found another one right away".

You need to remember these Doctors work for you.

It's like hiring someone to put a new roof on your house and you wanted black shingles and the roofer said no we will use red.

"ever hear the saying"

The costumer is always right.


----------



## KeepOnGoing

Hi, Jo

From your mention of the NHS, I'm guessing you're in the UK?

It's somewhat different here - but I suspect the answer may well still turn out to be "Not much chance".

The problem you may have is that the NHS guidelines for testing for thyroid disorders are so broad, and the pressure on GPs not to do extra testing without filling in a complete checklist of symptoms etc is so great, that it might be difficult to prove malpractice. They might also say that you could have taken a second opinion if you were unhappy with your treatment (I know we have a right to a second opinion - but I haven't yet tried doing so!) Obviously, you should consult a solicitor for proper legal advice on this one, as it never pays to give up at the first hurdle and I probably don't know what I'm talking about (I'm a teacher, not a lawyer!).

I made an official complaint to the NHS hospital which entirely failed to diagnose my thyroid cancer over a period of 7 months, despite a 2cm lump sticking out of my neck. I got a "kind of" apology, after much chasing and saying I wasn't happy with what they were saying, but didn't take it further because I was lucky and the cancer hadn't, in fact, spread in all those months. I can only hope that the hospital is now taking thyroid cancer rather more seriously...

The good news is that you're now beginning to feel better. That's brilliant.


----------

